# Tau vs Grey Knights



## TAU4297 (Feb 19, 2011)

Well there is way to many GK players at my FLGS an I'm switching to the tau soon an I'm in need of tactics to take down GK with tau


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Shoot them, shoot them, shoot them.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

And don't get in CC with them...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Shoot them, shoot them, shoot them.


Then shoot them with plasma, and then shoot them, shoot them, shoot them with railguns, shoot them again.

They're just as killable as normal Marines, but they have more powerful guns and close combat for that. Take lots of Plasma Rifles and Railguns as the two most common lists (I think) are Coteaz' Henchmen Horde and Terminator/Dreadknight/Paladin spam and as such, the Railguns are useful against either list: Submunitions and rapid-firing insta-gibs on henchmen, and high-strength, AP1/2 weaponry for Terminators/Dreadknights/Paladins. Str 10 Ap 1 is especially useful on Paladins as it negates their oft-seen FnP.

Midnight


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

your all forgeting the most important tactic 


SHOOT THEM


Anything you can do to help defend against deepstrike is a good idea, but most gk lists tend to be mainly foot slog or deepstrike. Although taking a foot slooging or deep striking list against tau is tough unless there is a tonne of cover

make sure you have overlapping fields of fire and DON'T play static gunline, outmanuver them with D'fish and hammerheads, mobile jump suits and load up on high strength low ap guns


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Depends on which sort of build you're seeing. And what sort of TAU you want to be. Just know you're going to fight from range and dodge away from the Enemy. If any GK gets you in HTH combat, it's a win for him. 1 Paladin against 3 suits is 3 dead suits. Plasma and missiles on your suits is a good start. 2 Hammerheads and a squadron of Broadside suits is another good purchase. Stay away from markerlights, as they're heavy weapons, and keep your firew warriors immobile, which is bad. I don't see non-mech TAU doing well, but it can be done. Kroot aren't good enough in HTH to waste points on them in a GK dominated FLGS. Shoot his transports early, shoot his terminators next. Rate of Fire is all, STR:5 will get you a lot of wounds. Skip pinning weapons for range, pinning against GKs is less useful. Stay mobile, stay away. That's all I can advise.


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

After 2 Rounds of Shooting there will be a point when you need to "speed bumb" his advance. If you can sacrifice a unit or two for the Greater Good (and an extra turn of security) and then get to keep shooting as a result of it, you will be in a good spot. If on Turn 4 the battle has swung the opposite direction, you will have lost as the eliteness of Grey Knights is going to take over for the next two turns. 

If you survive the initial pressure and move on to Turn 4 in control, you should win the game. Also, Troop snipe as many GK Players will take only the minimum Troop FoC so they can get into the good stuff.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

And to take my advice in context, my Coteaz GK army has tabled the Tau 2 for 2 so far  That's where some of the advice came from, looking at what didn't work. Land Raiders have been my biggest benefit so far, and even AT:10 takes a while to whittle a LR down, barring great luck. 

As to speed bumps, I'm not sure about that. In many cases the GKs will just slaughter to a man the "bumps", and get sweeping advances out of it, straight for your lines.


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

Creon said:


> And to take my advice in context, my Coteaz GK army has tabled the Tau 2 for 2 so far  That's where some of the advice came from, looking at what didn't work. Land Raiders have been my biggest benefit so far, and even AT:10 takes a while to whittle a LR down, barring great luck.
> 
> As to speed bumps, I'm not sure about that. In many cases the GKs will just slaughter to a man the "bumps", and get sweeping advances out of it, straight for your lines.


That is why you can't use just any dudes! You gotta use guys that will buy you one turn. If you don't do that, you will have a very hard time. 

I was stating that there is one turn in the game, about Turn 3 where you will need to "earn yourself a turn" so that you can keep shooting. Otherwise like you said, Grey Knights will make your lines and you will be in a very bad position.

And as a Grey Knight player I should be aware of this and I will focus my strategy at maximizing the damage I do at this critical moment. It will be on this Turn whether you win or lose the game.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

So far nothing has been able to "speed bump" 4 death cult, 4 crusaders and 2 jocaero heavy flamers rushing out of a Land Raider. 

Ok, it took me two turns to take out six terminators and Vulkan. I admit that.


----------



## TAU4297 (Feb 19, 2011)

What about vespids they have weapons that can kill MEQ units


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TAU4297 said:


> What about vespids they have weapons that can kill MEQ units


No, never use Vespids ever, especially against Grey Knights. Many Grey Knight units wear Terminator so won't be bothered by neutron blasters and even those that don't have storm bolters all over the place which excel at shredding units like Stingwings. Use Crisis Suits with plasma weaponry instead.

In general, fighting Grey Knights with Tau is about shutting down the units are the most dangerous to your army each turn. Units that have a high probability of shooting down your vehicles and suits are high priority targets, as are units that can assault you in the next Grey Knight turn. Your goal is to keep the Knights at arm's length and avoid assault for as long as possible. Use Kroot to slow down the Knights' attempts to get into combat with you, stay mobile and shoot up the dangerous bits.


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

It's called Commander Farsight+20 battlesuits. I killed so many armies with him it's not even funny.


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, sniper teams make mincemeat of of termie armor, use 2 units of them.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hellhammer said:


> Oh yeah, sniper teams make mincemeat of of termie armor, use 2 units of them.


Uh, not they don't. Rail rifles are AP3, Terminators laugh them off.


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

Sorry, forgot GK have termies as troops. I guess just stick with 20 battlesuits and plasma spam.


----------



## TAU4297 (Feb 19, 2011)

what does the codex mean crisis suits count as 1+ units the same way as fire warriors


----------



## TAU4297 (Feb 19, 2011)

here's a link to a army list i just made http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=961411#post961411


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TAU4297 said:


> what does the codex mean crisis suits count as 1+ units the same way as fire warriors


It means that you're required to take at least one unit of Crisis Suits, just like you must take at least one unit of Fire Warriors.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Creon said:


> Land Raiders have been my biggest benefit so far, and even AT:10 takes a while to whittle a LR down, barring great luck.


It takes great luck to roll a 4 on a dice? That's a 50/50 chance, and you'd have 3-9 Railguns


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> Shoot them, shoot them, shoot them.


In case your wonderg this is a T'au Universal Tactic


----------

